# Rocky Patel Puro Cubano Toro Cigar Review - What mistake



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This blend was advertised as a failed attempt at a fuller bodied cigar. I liked the error. found it to be a medium bodied stick with oak, and a ver...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Puro Cubano Toro Cigar Review - What mistake


----------

